# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  الى خريجي هندسة الاتصالات

## anas_shbeeb

هاي عناوين الشركات التي تعمل في مجال الاتصالات في الاردن للمراسلة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف شكر الك انس.. مع انه انا علم حاسوب بس عافاك

----------


## anas_shbeeb

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
_الف شكر الك انس.. مع انه انا علم حاسوب بس عافاك




العفو
_

----------


## alla_2u

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
جدا

----------


## anas_shbeeb

العفو

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------

